# Kalkyrio's Journey



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So happy you are starting this journal. I am looking forward to keeping up with your adventures.


----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)

A few pictures from today!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Frieians have a tendency to have quirky, goofball personalities. It will probably take a little time for his to truly shine through. You are going to have so much fun with him.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Red is his color, huh? You look great together, looking forward to your updates!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's a handsome boy. So pleased its all worked out for you.


Hold off on the mane detanglers - just keep it clean, use a wet brush occasionally and maybe some light oil now and again and that's all it needs. I use an Oster mane and tail brush on our thick tailed cobs.


----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)

New update! Kylo has officially been home for a week now, and boy have we done a lot! 

I've lunged him twice, ridden three times, and had a few spa days in there. The first few days, he was quite nervous (as to be expected), and a little strung out. I think having to get used to yet another place in such a short timespan started to have it's effects on him. He was calling for other horses, pacing his stall, and generally just lacking confidence. It made me nervous, because I was thinking that he was going to end up a totally different horse than the sweet boy I tried and fell in love with. Our first lunging session was a disaster - it was basically him cantering and bucking at the end of the line with me saying "woah.. wooooahhh... WOOAHHHH" while I made absolutely no impact on him LOL I decided that if he wanted to get his energy out, then he was going to **** well get it out. I really got after him and started making him work. Once I saw some sweaty bum cheeks, I let him cool out on the lunge. Afterwards I took him to the washracks for a hose, and the sweet quiet horse was back LOL

Each day after that he got better and better, and in a very short time the lovely boy I fell in love with was back! I decided to have our first two rides with my trainer present. He's not untrustworthy - but as a newer rider I wanted to make sure that I had some supervision. And, my trainer needs to get to know him, so it was perfect! She really, really likes him! I know she was a little worried that a Friesian would be too lazy (as many of them are), but Kylo has an amazing work ethic. He isn't lazy at all, has great stamina, and thrives on hard work. His gaits are lovely, not at all like a typical high-knee action Friesian's movement. He has long and low mastered really well, which is a feat in itself with those upright necks. 

As far as riding, he has been a little challenging for me. He really requires his rider to ask things the right way, and ride correctly. He is definitely testing me to see what I'll let him get away with, such as falling in a bit, or not moving forward into the bridle. My biggest struggle right now is getting him into a frame, he likes to raise his head to avoid contact. I think that's coming from me not having enough movement in my arms (I tend to really lock my arms up and not go with the motion of the horse), and he gets offended by that and says "fine, no contact for you" LOL - though it's been a little frustrating to not be able to sit back and have the horse do the work as a lot of the lesson horses do, it's been really great for me as it pushes me where I am weakest. Even when he's being a little evasive or naughty, I never feel unsafe or like he's going to do something rude - one of the reasons I think we are particularly well-matched. He's really making me be a pilot instead of a passenger haha. 

On the ground he get's sweeter and lovelier every single day. He is very tolerant of our long grooming sessions - which are not a luxury but a necessity with his hair. Not to mention he's a little bit of a piggy boy LOL When he came, he did have a mild case of scratches (nothing bloody - just some mild flakes). I treated with a medicated shampoo and worked religiously to keep his feet dry. Our weather has been horrid, horrid, horrid as far as treating his scratches and thrush. We're getting thunderstorms nearly EVERY day. 

My goal was to keep him in braids tied up in socks, but he's such a roller that the socks haven't had much luck. Thankfully he's not too hard on his braids, so I do keep him in those. Sometimes I'll take them out to ride because I'm a child and it makes me feel like a princess. 

Our first ride, even though my trainer was with us, was a tad scary. I'm not used to sharing an arena, and two other riders joined us right before I got on. Then as soon as I mounted a group of young (bubbly and adorable, but also loud) trail riders came by - of course oohing and ahhing at Kylo. Then about five minutes in, the torrential downpour started. He was a saint, and did nothing more than take a few looks around. He's a very aware horse, but not spooky, if he gets scared he has a look but then goes back to his job. Sadly as soon as the thunder came, we had to cut our ride short, but it was darn good while it lasted. 

He's been really enjoying his turnout, but sadly hasn't gotten a lot of it because of this crazy weather. Last night I let him out at about 5pm, and then at 10 the thunder started to roll in. I jumped in the car and headed to the barn, but it was already raining by the time I got there. The property is very poorly lit, especially at night, so finding a pitch black horse in the pitch black dark with only lighting and a phone flashlight to light the way was really fun. I went about half way into the paddock (he has three connected to himself so it's quite large) and called for him. So there I am, standing in the rain, can't see a thing (and can barely hear due to a bad ear infection), calling Kylo. Then out of nowhere, this massive bolt of lightning strikes (way too close for comfort), and I just see him trotting towards me - mane flying, neck muscles bulging. It was both the most terrifying and majestic situation. Thankfully he didn't lose his cool as the thunder boomed, and I ended up having to cling onto him as my darn feet were getting stuck in the mud. 

I've also had the pleasure of getting in contact with his former owner (whom actually bred him!) - and she couldn't be any nicer! Making the choice to sell him was very hard for her, so I keep her updated with lots of pictures. I'm so happy we got in contact and that she's been such an amazing resource. You can really tell how much she loves her boy and wants the best for him! One day, if she is ever in the States I hope to be able to meet up with her! 

I've also been making some friends at the barn, which was a welcome surprise. I'm quite awkward in person, especially when meeting people for the first time - but Kylo attracts quite the crowd wherever we go, so meeting new people has been a breeze! My trainer has a large group of people that board at the barn that I'm at, and they're all a great great bunch of people! No drama, just people who love their horses and love riding! I'm also lucky to not have many kids around the barn (even though I love kids, when I'm at the barn I'm always focused and sometimes that can be hard with youngsters), mainly just ladies in their 20's+ that are focused on their horses! I do have plans to move to my trainer's barn (next property over) when she has space, as she's able to offer a little more customized care for the horses - but so far the place I'm at has been working well for what it is. 

I'll upload a handful of pictures in the next post!


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow gorgeous horse!


----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)

Very patiently waiting while I take pictures, pre-first-ride!









Tacked up and ready to lunge before I climbed aboard!









Mid-grooming yawns









Our first ride by ourselves!









Post-ride pictures!









Trying to get candids









Finally a nice one LOL









Post-ride shakies









A messy, majestic boy









Screaming for friends because braiding is boring









Lookin' snazzy 









Going to find the ladies









A short burst of sun inbetween the hellish storms.


----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)

Okay everyone! New update!

Kylo has had some more change in his life - We moved him to my trainer's barn. I have to say, he is MUCH happier here. His stall is really open and airy, he is already best buds with his neighbor, and has the most adorable mini to look out at across the aisle. 

We have been having some behavior issues - and my tendency to be a little passive has made it all the more easier for him to be rude. The first day or two, I attributed his shiftiness in the crossties as just a little bit of nervousness from a new place, but yesterday when he stepped on my foot, my passiveness ended really quickly. Today while bridling, just after putting the reins over his head, he decided that it would be more fun to go for a trot, and took off from the crossties. My trainer had a "come to Jesus" meeting with him while lunging him and he was being quite a jerk. Finally he realized it was easier to be a polite young man, so I got on to work him undersaddle for a bit. He was LOVELY - forward, light, polite, didn't fall in as much as he normally tries to. All in all, what started out as a battle ended in a very nice ride.

I'm learning to be much more adamant about having good manners and how to instantly tell him off when he's being naughty. I reminded my trainer that he had only been gelded about 3 months ago, and she had totally forgotten and was quite surprised. He's very sweet, and very safe undersaddle, about the worst he does is fall in a bit, or sometimes get's a little too looky - but never stupid. On the ground.. a little different story lol

I'll be working him tomorrow and Thursday by myself, and then we lesson again Friday - hopefully more focused on my issues than just a manners class!


----------



## Zeth (Sep 16, 2016)

Kylo has been an angel for the past two days! I didn't get in much of a ride yesterday due to these darn Florida flash-storms, but today we were able to get out for about 40 minutes before I decided the heat was too much. He's also been much, much better in the crossties. 

Something I've been working on since I've brought him home is accepting water on his face (not a spray LOL) but just a bit of a trickle at a very low intensity. He tends to sweat a lot on his face, and though I usually do sponge/washcloth his face off, I like being able to get it really wet down to the skin. I started at his check, slowly worked my way down and then over, and today he accepted it right on his forehead! He's even starting to lip at the water when it's on his cheek too! It's the little things that make my day! LOL

I've also managed to get both his scratches and thrush cleared up - but sadly with all the Florida humidity we do have a few small patches of rain rot happening. It's in his right flank, and over his right hip, and a little on his left flank. I've been washing it with an anti-bacterial/microbial shampoo and tonight started a listerine/baby oil spray. Hoping that helps get things under control.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have fun with this beautiful horse. I live in an area with lots of Friesians.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have fun with this beautiful horse. I live in an area with lots of Friesians.


----------

